# Help! Bride miscarried yesterday, wedding in 3 days...wants photo to remember baby by



## palmera (Dec 8, 2011)

I am looking for any thoughts or suggestions.  I have a bride who had a miscarriage yesterday (at 10 or 11 weeks I believe).  She called me today to let me know but also wanted to see if there was a way to get one special photo of remembering the baby.  I have never anything except wedding photography and have no ideas.  I know she has a few ultrasound photos. I don't believe there is a fetus  but not 100% sure. Anyone have any appropriate suggestions on a photo shot I could set up on her wedding day?
~Ashley~


----------



## MLeeK (Dec 8, 2011)

Sono photos with their rings, flowers... Them having a moment of prayer with the sono image... setting a sono image free tied to a balloon, floating down a creek... If they have something special they purchased upon finding out she was pregnant that could be used in place of the sono image in any of those...


----------



## specteractual (Dec 20, 2011)

when my wife misscared we had our other kids write a message for there sister on some ballons and let them go


----------



## Phydoux (Dec 28, 2011)

How unfortunate. I like MLeeK's suggestion. Getting some with the ultrasound at the wedding or something special they bought  (stuffed animal, etc) with their rings or the bouquet would have been good.


----------



## tlamour (Dec 30, 2011)

Interested in seeing how the pics came out!

Sent from my iPad using PhotoForum


----------

